
The MBA myth  - pbnaidu
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1112-the-mba-myth
======
smoody
how many years experience has DHH had working with MBAs in order to draw his
conclusions? has he worked with one? one hundred? or perhaps he's just
assuming?

whether or not someone is a great, inspiring leader is completely orthogonal
to their education experience. that's a lesson we've all learned over and over
again. i know dozens of people who have pursued their MBAs, started companies,
are well respected, and are more successful than 99.9% of us will ever be.
they're the kind of people i'd work for in a second.

and, no, i don't have an mba :-)

